# monthly costs for day to day living in Cyprus



## jenjenmullin (Jun 7, 2011)

We are looking to rent. Probs a max of 550€ per month 
We would either take our car with us or get one over there 
Family of 4 

What bills would we be liable for each month ( water, elec, rough food costs) 
Car costs 
Tv?

How much is healthcare?


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

Is yours a long piece of string or a short one?

There have been lots of threads discussing this topic which you can search for.

We find our bottom line cost of living is about the same as the UK.

Pete


----------



## jenjenmullin (Jun 7, 2011)

It is a medium to long bit eventually. Ha ha 

I guess we will not know the true costs untill we actually make the move


----------



## kim1967 (Feb 26, 2012)

jenjenmullin said:


> It is a medium to long bit eventually. Ha ha
> 
> I guess we will not know the true costs untill we actually make the move


At a rough guess approx 1000/1200 per month should be ok which is roughly the same as the uk providing you dont dine out all the time. It is only a rough idea as obviously everyone is differnt. Water and council tax is cheaper than uk, electric about the same, food can be either cheaper, the same or dearer depending on brands. Shop around just as you would in the uk and bear in mind tourist areas tend to be higher.
Hope this is of some help?


----------



## jenjenmullin (Jun 7, 2011)

Yes, that does help thank you. 

I guess im looking for a rough idea of what we are looking @ when we get over there thats all. its hard to know as everyone is different, i understand


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

kim1967 said:


> At a rough guess approx 1000/1200 per month should be ok which is roughly the same as the uk providing you dont dine out all the time. It is only a rough idea as obviously everyone is differnt. Water and council tax is cheaper than uk, electric about the same, food can be either cheaper, the same or dearer depending on brands. Shop around just as you would in the uk and bear in mind tourist areas tend to be higher.
> Hope this is of some help?


"_electric about the same_"

I wish!!! How on earth can you say that? Well documented as the most expensive in the EU electricity prices are outrageous. There are regular posts appearing on various forums at the latest painful bill received and the measures people are taking to reduce consumption.

Our last bill was €221 for 2 months and averaged €0.30 per unit. Which tariff in the UK is equivalent to that?

Please don't mislead people seeking genuine information that way.

Pete


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

One thing that makes electricity bills so high is because justabout everything in the house is electric, unlike the Uk where you often have gas ovens and hobs and of course gas central heating. If you worked out the yearly cost of ALL your utilities in the Uk it comes out more than just the electricity here even though the unit cost of electric is higher. My mother lives in a 1 bedroom flat in a sheltered housing complex and her yearly utility bills are higher than our bills for a 3 bedroom villa. If you don't use aircon indiscriminately like so many Brits do and don't leave televisions, computers, fans etc running when not actually in use you can certainly keep your bills lower than in the Uk. Then of course the ridiculously cheap water bills compared to the UK and the very low local community charge all help to make Cyprus certainly as cheap to live as the Uk.
If you live on a complex though where you have a communal charge for upkeep of the pool and grounds etc then you need to add that to the overall costs. Just one more reason not to buy an apartment


----------



## MacManiac (Jan 25, 2012)

Veronica said:


> One thing that makes electricity bills so high is because justabout everything in the house is electric, unlike the Uk where you often have gas ovens and hobs and of course gas central heating. If you worked out the yearly cost of ALL your utilities in the Uk it comes out more than just the electricity here even though the unit cost of electric is higher. My mother lives in a 1 bedroom flat in a sheltered housing complex and her yearly utility bills are higher than our bills for a 3 bedroom villa. If you don't use aircon indiscriminately like so many Brits do and don't leave televisions, computers, fans etc running when not actually in use you can certainly keep your bills lower than in the Uk. Then of course the ridiculously cheap water bills compared to the UK and the very low local community charge all help to make Cyprus certainly as cheap to live as the Uk.
> If you live on a complex though where you have a communal charge for upkeep of the pool and grounds etc then you need to add that to the overall costs. Just one more reason not to buy an apartment


This electricity cost/usage argument really goes up and down. I'm sure, unless money is no object, that with unit prices for electricity in Cyprus being what they are, no one would wish to be profligate with their use of power. I suppose it's a case of using as little as one needs and monitoring usage weekly (especially for us newbies) so that the first bill doesn't provoke the financial heart attacks we are all trying to avoid.

On some forum, the horror stories are enough to frighten all but the most determined of expats. I understand Pete's point, because no one wishes to be painted a false picture of living costs, but - as with all things - cost is an important issue for all of us coming to Cyprus.


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

Veronica said:


> One thing that makes electricity bills so high is because justabout everything in the house is electric, unlike the Uk where you often have gas ovens and hobs and of course gas central heating. If you worked out the yearly cost of ALL your utilities in the Uk it comes out more than just the electricity here even though the unit cost of electric is higher. My mother lives in a 1 bedroom flat in a sheltered housing complex and her yearly utility bills are higher than our bills for a 3 bedroom villa. If you don't use aircon indiscriminately like so many Brits do and don't leave televisions, computers, fans etc running when not actually in use you can certainly keep your bills lower than in the Uk. Then of course the ridiculously cheap water bills compared to the UK and the very low local community charge all help to make Cyprus certainly as cheap to live as the Uk.
> If you live on a complex though where you have a communal charge for upkeep of the pool and grounds etc then you need to add that to the overall costs. Just one more reason not to buy an apartment


How so? If you compare like for like usage and electricity costs more than double the UK, you won't get a lower bill.

Those people I know who are using gas here for heating are all complaining of the doubling in price over the last year.

Our 4 bedroomed house that we had in the UK certainly did not cost as much in gas and electricity as our 3 bed bungalow here. In the UK we used whatever we wanted, here we think twice and very rarely use aircon. A major factor is the lack of insulation in the majority of houses here and houses like ours that have a high ceiling height. Our electricity costs from mid last November to the end of July total €2055.

Water and rates are a different issue entirely and I have often posted that the bottom line cost of living is about the same as the UK.

But when it comes to electricity bills....ouch!

Pete


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

PeteandSylv said:


> How so? If you compare like for like usage and electricity costs more than double the UK, you won't get a lower bill.
> 
> Those people I know who are using gas here for heating are all complaining of the doubling in price over the last year.
> 
> ...



I was referrring to ALL bills when added together not just electricity. I agree that electricity is higher than the UK but as I said ON THE WHOLE it is not more expensive to live here when everything is taken in consideration.
With water bills of 20euros for 3 months even with a pool which we top up from the mains and no huge council tax it more than makes up for the extra cost of electricity.


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

Veronica said:


> I was referrring to ALL bills when added together not just electricity. I agree that electricity is higher than the UK but as I said ON THE WHOLE it is not more expensive to live here when everything is taken in consideration.
> With water bills of 20euros for 3 months even with a pool which we top up from the mains and no huge council tax it more than makes up for the extra cost of electricity.


Ok, I understand now you meant "total bill".

We agree the bottom line cost is about the same as the UK.

I'm pleased to see our water bill is rather less than yours!

Is it legal to top up a pool from the mains? I thought not in which case best not mentioned on a public forum. I'll state very clearly that we top ours up from our borehole!!



Pete


----------



## kim1967 (Feb 26, 2012)

PeteandSylv said:


> "_electric about the same_"
> 
> I wish!!! How on earth can you say that? Well documented as the most expensive in the EU electricity prices are outrageous. There are regular posts appearing on various forums at the latest painful bill received and the measures people are taking to reduce consumption.
> 
> ...


My electric bill in the uk was approx 100 euros per month, which is roughly the same as yours in Cyprus, but like I said everyone is different and will vary. I was only giving a rough fugure based on my expreriences and that all I can do?? So in my opinion/experience is roughly the same as the uk.

Was not trying to mislead anyone. And we had gas cooker and gas heating?


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

kim1967 said:


> My electric bill in the uk was approx 100 euros per month, which is roughly the same as yours in Cyprus, but like I said everyone is different and will vary. I was only giving a rough fugure based on my expreriences and that all I can do?? So in my opinion/experience is roughly the same as the uk.
> 
> Was not trying to mislead anyone. And we had gas cooker and gas heating?


I said my *last *bill was €221 - this is a summer 2 months and cannot be simply multiplied up to get a yearly figure.

I also detailed on another post: "_Our electricity costs from mid last November to the end of July total €2055"_

This is rather more than your 100 per month.

Of course everyone is different but you are the first person I have come across that doesn't seem to want to acknowledge the documented fact that the cost of electricity is much higher than the UK and is, in fact, the highest in the EU.

Veronica & I have agreed that the total cost of living here is about the same as the UK but undoubtedly electricity taken on its own is much higher.

Pete


----------



## MacManiac (Jan 25, 2012)

PeteandSylv said:


> I said my *last *bill was €221 - this is a summer 2 months and cannot be simply multiplied up to get a yearly figure.
> 
> I also detailed on another post: "_Our electricity costs from mid last November to the end of July total €2055"_
> 
> ...


Crikey Pete,

That's some electricity bill. But, when I think what we are paying for gas and electricity in the UK, and we don't have a pool to maintain (I seem to remember in one of our other posts somewhere that you have a pool), it is not as bad as it sounds. Not really anyway. I think that it's better to be prepared for the worst, and be relieved/pleased if the bill is less than you feared.

But, on balance, as someone else posted - we are all different. One man's necessity is another man's extravagance, and I would hate to see people misled about the true costs of living. Worst case scenario is always easier to prepare for, with relief all round if matters are better than expected.


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

MacManiac said:


> Crikey Pete,
> 
> That's some electricity bill. But, when I think what we are paying for gas and electricity in the UK, and we don't have a pool to maintain (I seem to remember in one of our other posts somewhere that you have a pool), it is not as bad as it sounds. Not really anyway. I think that it's better to be prepared for the worst, and be relieved/pleased if the bill is less than you feared.
> 
> But, on balance, as someone else posted - we are all different. One man's necessity is another man's extravagance, and I would hate to see people misled about the true costs of living. Worst case scenario is always easier to prepare for, with relief all round if matters are better than expected.


Trust me it is as bad as it sounds when you're paying the bill!!!

One more tip you might want to bear in mind is changing over to the economy fluorescent type bulbs that are replacing conventional light bulbs. If you can determine what you need (Wattage, ES or bayonet)you'll find them much cheaper in the UK, especially when the supermarkets have the 10p deals.

Your methodology of worst case scenario is absolutely right. If only our illustrious President had used that, electricity would be a lot cheaper.

Pete


----------



## MacManiac (Jan 25, 2012)

PeteandSylv said:


> Trust me it is as bad as it sounds when you're paying the bill!!!
> 
> One more tip you might want to bear in mind is changing over to the economy fluorescent type bulbs that are replacing conventional light bulbs. If you can determine what you need (Wattage, ES or bayonet)you'll find them much cheaper in the UK, especially when the supermarkets have the 10p deals.
> 
> ...


Sadly not able to work out what we need as we haven't got the villa yet, but may well bring out a selection. Thanks, as ever.


----------



## theo79 (Jun 12, 2012)

I may open an energy efficient light bulb and electrical appliance store


----------



## MacManiac (Jan 25, 2012)

theo79 said:


> I may open an energy efficient light bulb and electrical appliance store


Now there's a man with an eye for business


----------



## Da Funk (Jun 5, 2010)

Veronica said:


> One thing that makes electricity bills so high is because justabout everything in the house is electric, unlike the Uk where you often have gas ovens and hobs and of course gas central heating. If you worked out the yearly cost of ALL your utilities in the Uk it comes out more than just the electricity here even though the unit cost of electric is higher. My mother lives in a 1 bedroom flat in a sheltered housing complex and her yearly utility bills are higher than our bills for a 3 bedroom villa. If you don't use aircon indiscriminately like so many Brits do and don't leave televisions, computers, fans etc running when not actually in use you can certainly keep your bills lower than in the Uk. Then of course the ridiculously cheap water bills compared to the UK and the very low local community charge all help to make Cyprus certainly as cheap to live as the Uk.
> If you live on a complex though where you have a communal charge for upkeep of the pool and grounds etc then you need to add that to the overall costs. Just one more reason not to buy an apartment


Everyone's usage is different. What I can say is Ive had a 3 bedroom villa in Cyprus for the last 7 years. Without a doubt my electricity costs are far far higher in Cyprus than in The U.K. Where I have a similar size house and that is taking into consideration gas, council charges and water. My villa in Cyprus is only used 6 months of the year at most and it is still way more expensive than my 4 bedroom house in the U.K which is used for 12 months of the year including electric, gas, water and council charges. Overall Cyprus is more expensive than the U.K.


----------



## jenjenmullin (Jun 7, 2011)

We will be earning more living in Cyprus than we would in the UK, Our rent will be slightly cheaper. I am hoping it will all balance out in the end..  
There is no getting away from the fact that electricity is expensive, and i guess we will have to try and live more conservatively with our electric than we do over here.


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

jenjenmullin said:


> We will be earning more living in Cyprus than we would in the UK, Our rent will be slightly cheaper. I am hoping it will all balance out in the end..
> There is no getting away from the fact that electricity is expensive, and i guess we will have to try and live more conservatively with our electric than we do over here.


While there is never any harm in not wasting electricity, you won't have to live in the dark. Many people will suggest to you that the total cost of living here is about the same as the UK therefore the high cost of electricity is compensated for by other low costs such as council tax.

Pete


----------



## Da Funk (Jun 5, 2010)

PeteandSylv said:


> While there is never any harm in not wasting electricity, you won't have to live in the dark. Many people will suggest to you that the total cost of living here is about the same as the UK therefore the high cost of electricity is compensated for by other low costs such as council tax.
> 
> Pete


Everyone's usage is different. What I can say is Ive had a 3 bedroom villa in Cyprus for the last 7 years. Without a doubt my electricity costs are far far higher in Cyprus than in The U.K. Where I have a similar size house and that is taking into consideration gas, council charges and water. My villa in Cyprus is only used 6 months of the year at most and it is still way more expensive than my 4 bedroom house in the U.K which is used for 12 months of the year including electric, gas, water and council charges. Overall Cyprus is more expensive than the U.K.


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

Da Funk said:


> Everyone's usage is different. What I can say is Ive had a 3 bedroom villa in Cyprus for the last 7 years. Without a doubt my electricity costs are far far higher in Cyprus than in The U.K. Where I have a similar size house and that is taking into consideration gas, council charges and water. My villa in Cyprus is only used 6 months of the year at most and it is still way more expensive than my 4 bedroom house in the U.K which is used for 12 months of the year including electric, gas, water and council charges. Overall Cyprus is more expensive than the U.K.


Can I clarify that when I talked about total cost of living, I meant just that. Not just services but all costs: car, food, toilet rolls, phone, internet etc, etc, etc.

From that I derive, as do many other people, that the total cost of living in Cyprus is about the same as the UK.

Pete


----------



## Da Funk (Jun 5, 2010)

PeteandSylv said:


> Can I clarify that when I talked about total cost of living, I meant just that. Not just services but all costs: car, food, toilet rolls, phone, internet etc, etc, etc.
> 
> From that I derive, as do many other people, that the total cost of living in Cyprus is about the same as the UK.
> 
> Pete


I too am also talking about all costs including toilet rolls, cleaning products, cars, phone Internet etc etc. I do accounts every year for both my properties and zcyprus is by far more expensive than the U.K. No question about it when you add it all up!


----------



## theo79 (Jun 12, 2012)

Da Funk said:


> I too am also talking about all costs including toilet rolls, cleaning products, cars, phone Internet etc etc. I do accounts every year for both my properties and zcyprus is by far more expensive than the U.K. No question about it when you add it all up!


I'm sure everybody lives different lifestyles and have different spending habit's so you will always get the odd exception to any rule but I have spent hour upon hour researching the cost of living in cyprus (total monthly/yearly outgoings) trawling through forums and book's and whatever else i could lay my hands on and the general consensus that the cost of living in Cyprus is on average the same as the uk that doesn't suggest this is the case for you but speaking generally across the board


----------



## Da Funk (Jun 5, 2010)

theo79 said:


> I'm sure everybody lives different lifestyles and have different spending habit's so you will always get the odd exception to any rule but I have spent hour upon hour researching the cost of living in cyprus (total monthly/yearly outgoings) trawling through forums and book's and whatever else i could lay my hands on and the general consensus that the cost of living in Cyprus is on average the same as the uk that doesn't suggest this is the case for you but speaking generally across the board


There is no better knowledge than experience itself. I have similar size houses both in the U.K. and Cyprus. My monthly utility bills for council taxes, electricity, water,phone, Internet is more expensive than my house utility bills including gas, electric, council tax and water and bearing in mind that I use my house for 12 months of the year and only 6 months in Cyprus and it is still way more expensive.

When I am over in Cyprus I shop around and have tried all of the shops like Lidl, Orphanides, small local supermarkets, bakeries etc to try and find the best prices for all of my food shopping and cleaning products and even things I don't buy I keep an eye out for. My parents are the same when they come over. Likewise I go to all of the Supermarkets in the U.K. Asda, Morrisons, Tesco and again I shop around for food shopping and cleaning products. Without a doubt Cyprus is more expensive. There was actually an article in all of the newspapers recently which showed Cyprus as the most expensive place for day to day costs for shopping in the whole of Europe. All of the countries in the EU were in the survey including the U.K. and Cyprus was miles ahead the most expensive and sitting at number 1.

I think personally there is a monopoly going on in Cyprus on several products from Supermarkets, electricity, phone, tv services and Internet. The packages that Sky, BT and Virgin offer for phone, tv and Internet are much more competive and cheaper than the likes of Cytanet, Primetel etc. 

Electricity is expensive in the U.K. But at least there are over half a dozen companies competing for business and when one reduces there prices they all do. In Cyprus there is an obvious monopoly going on with electricity where the one provider is ripping off all of there customers with extortionate rates.

Also ALL electrical goods are more expensive. I have shipped over plasma TVs in the past and it still worked out cheaper buying them in the U.K. and shipping them over compared to buying them in Cyprus. Yet again I shopped around in both the U.K. And Cyprus before I made this choice. Over the years when myself or other family members come over to Cyprus we always have suitcases full of pots, pans, toasters, kettles, PS3, light fittings, stainless steel wall sockets, bedding, towels, table lamps etc. this has saved me a fortune over the years because Cyprus is so expensive. 

I know all of this because I am paying bills for 2 properties in both countries and have done so for the last 7 and a half years.


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

Da Funk, I think we will have to accept to disagree over this as my accounts paint a different picture to your's.

Possibly you are accounting for rather more newly bought capital items and undoubtedly there are many examples of items cheaper in the UK as you have indicated but like many others I find day to day living costs about the same.

I am sure we can all co-exist with our different experiences but I will still advise others that overall living costs are about the same in the UK and Cyprus.

Pete


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

It must be wonderful to be able to afford to pay bills for two properties
I think though that living in Scotland your cost of living would be cheaper than England anyway so perhaps your experience is not actually a true refection of the difference in costs between Cyprus and many areas of the UK.
Everyone knows that Scotland has much cheaper prices than England and Scotland is feather bedded with many more priveledges than other parts of the UK.


----------



## MacManiac (Jan 25, 2012)

"The eye of the beholder" springs to mind here - if living costs are about the same as in the UK then so be it. If they are more or less expensive, then there's not a lot to be done about it. No doubt in 2012 people across Europe are looking to economise on their non-essential spending. Belt-tightening is just part of that process. I am sure we all hope that UK and Cypriot economies recover eventually (and we won't be holding our breath for that to happen). 

I wonder how the unemployed and the poorly paid manage in Cyprus without the safety net provided by the Welfare State in the UK (although it seems that is being shredded by the government at the moment). We just consider ourselves lucky that people of our generation are able to afford to retire abroad - something I fear that may not be available to the young of today.


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

MacManiac said:


> "The eye of the beholder" springs to mind here - if living costs are about the same as in the UK then so be it. If they are more or less expensive, then there's not a lot to be done about it. No doubt in 2012 people across Europe are looking to economise on their non-essential spending. Belt-tightening is just part of that process. I am sure we all hope that UK and Cypriot economies recover eventually (and we won't be holding our breath for that to happen).
> 
> I wonder how the unemployed and the poorly paid manage in Cyprus without the safety net provided by the Welfare State in the UK (although it seems that is being shredded by the government at the moment). We just consider ourselves lucky that people of our generation are able to afford to retire abroad - something I fear that may not be available to the young of today.


I fear the young of today will develop a totally different attitude.

They have been shown quite clearly that the financial experts have lied, cheated and bungled. They have seen their parents' pension benefits damaged and deferred, they have seen the politicians, the self appointed experts, fail time and time again with little commonality in what was once the Common Market.

In the UK they have seen the extraordinary growth in surveillance, petty laws and regulations all designed to make the majority miserable while attempting to regulate the problem minority.

They may soon start to appreciate the society damaging effects of the PC Brigade and why multi-culturalism is a separatist policy compared to the integration it replaced.

Why unlimited social benefits became a lifestyle for the British underclass and crime became a viable career option.

When they have understood all this they will all rise together and go to a pub, wine bar or club to continue enjoying themselves better than their parents did and call us (or just me) grumpy old sods.

Pete


----------



## MacManiac (Jan 25, 2012)

Whatever their attitude I worry about the young adults of today. Our daughter, who is 32, and her boyfriend who is 37, have absolutely no pension planning in place and time is pushing on. They are both self-employed and not earning a fortune, and simply cannot afford to do anything about pensions. With state pension ages being pushed further and further back, what on earth will they do in their 60s when they no longer have the energy and drive to make their way in the world?


----------



## Blondieashton (Apr 8, 2012)

Hi all

Have been reading your posts with much interest. My husband and i are hoping to move in a couple of years or sooner, we rent in the uk and would rent over in paphos but are trying to get a deposit together to buy an apartment.

In the uk we live in cheltenham, glos and its expensive ! Our rent is £600 per month and that is cheap for round here ! Council tax is £150 per month and then on top of that you have all our other bills so on average our monthly outgoings are around £1600 per month with no luxuries ! 
We have been calculating what our outgoings would be in cyprus and for us it would be cheaper over all. My hushand is now 51 and does not have a private pension only state, i am 20 years yonger so would still be able to work full time once he is retired. We believe his pension and my wage would go alot further in cyprus l. If we stayed in the uk we would still have to find high rents and council tax when he retires and this would be a real struggle. 
Basically my husband would not be able to retire if we stayed in the uk!


----------



## MacManiac (Jan 25, 2012)

The very best of luck with your plans. It's really a question of gazing into a crystal ball and trying to guess what will happen in the future. But ... and this is the issue, I believe ... can you imagine not trying and wondering years later what would have happened if you had chanced your arm and moved to Cyprus?


----------



## Da Funk (Jun 5, 2010)

PeteandSylv said:


> Da Funk, I think we will have to accept to disagree over this as my accounts paint a different picture to your's.
> 
> Possibly you are accounting for rather more newly bought capital items and undoubtedly there are many examples of items cheaper in the UK as you have indicated but like many others I find day to day living costs about the same.
> 
> ...


Survey shows Cyprus supermarkets most expensive

9 July 2012

Families planning self-catering holidays in Europe should head to Spain or Portugal to find the cheapest supermarket and food shop prices in the eurozone.

According to Post Office Travel Money’s Self-Catering on a Shoestring report, almost one in ten parents overspend on shopping by more than £100.

They are also more likely to spend more in the eastern Med because supermarket prices can be 80% higher than in Majorca or Portugal.

The poll was carried out after the Post Office’s annual Holiday Money Report found that 15% of holidaymakers plan to save cash by opting for self-catering.

The research, conducted for the Post Office by villa holiday specialist Meon Villas, found significant variations across the eurozone for 20 typical food and drink staples.

At £57.67 for enough basic provisions to cover a one-week holiday, Majorca was lowest priced for the second consecutive year.

It was followed closely by Portugal’s Algarve (£57.78) and the Costa Blanca took third place (£65.31).

However, self-catering in Italy cost much more (£98.09); Crete (£99.18); and in Corfu, where the total of £100.31 was 44.7% higher than a year ago.

Cyprus was highest-priced with a shopping basket of £104.29.

Andrew Brown, Post Office Head of Travel Money, said: ’The variations we found in supermarket prices mean that families will be well-advised to check prices before booking and our website provides them with useful comparisons.

‘Majorca and Portugal are great value options but Greece is looking more expensive.’

To see the survey figures, click here.

Related Posts


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

Da Funk said:


> Survey shows Cyprus supermarkets most expensive
> 
> 9 July 2012
> 
> ...


Many of us discussed the PO survey on another forum agreeing they had purchased much stuff in the highest charging shops in the tourist areas and not in the places where an ex-pat would do their normal weekly shop. 

Clearly you are on a mission to prove yourself right and those of us living here with a different lifestyle etc. wrong. I would suggest it is pointless and a waste of your time. Even if you came up with indisputable surveys it would not change the bottom line of my household accounts.

Pete


----------



## MacManiac (Jan 25, 2012)

Da Funk said:


> Survey shows Cyprus supermarkets most expensive
> 
> 9 July 2012
> 
> ...


Has this post replaced a slightly more unreasonable post that I think I saw yesterday? If so, then I am glad as, for a moment, I thought I has strayed onto another forum where irascible responses are the norm.

Pete beat me to the punch regarding the original survey, but - as I shall not arrive in Cyprus for another 22 days - who knows what we will find? There appears to be a general trend for newly-arrived expats to find things expensive until they are steered in the right direction by those who have lived on the island for years. One of the enormous benefits to being a member of this forum is the incredible help and friendly advice I have received since I joined in January. My wife suggests we hold a party for those who have given so much help, but I suspect we won't be able to afford it with prices as they are. 

Returning to the point that Veronica made about prices (slightly tongue in cheek, I suspect), but there has been a long held view in England that Scotland is subsidised by the English. Tie that together with the West Lothian Question, and it opens up a whole can of worms. Certainly English MPs often hold forth about the subsidy that - it is alleged - they believe is unfair. And we all know what an honest and honourable bunch our MPs are.

In any event I trust the waters have settled and that those who disagree with one another, can just agree to disagree? My wife tells me I already spend too much time on the forum and that my iPad will be confiscated once we arrive unless I behave myself. Counting the days ...


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

If we all bring a bottle of wine and a few nibbles you can easily afford to have a party Eagerly awaiting my invitation


----------



## Da Funk (Jun 5, 2010)

PeteandSylv said:


> Many of us discussed the PO survey on another forum agreeing they had purchased much stuff in the highest charging shops in the tourist areas and not in the places where an ex-pat would do their normal weekly shop.
> 
> Clearly you are on a mission to prove yourself right and those of us living here with a different lifestyle etc. wrong. I would suggest it is pointless and a waste of your time. Even if you came up with indisputable surveys it would not change the bottom line of my household accounts.
> 
> Pete


Actually I think it's the other way around in that some of the expats on here seem to have a bitter taste towards the U.K. on nearly all accounts with a them and us attitude. I even feel certain people with there comments on here give a them and us attitude toward the East and the West of the island and basically state that Paphos is the be all and end all of Cyprus. 

I too have accounts which clearly show the difference in costs between the 2 countries and my accounts clearly are the proof of this over many years. If you don't want to believe proven surveys thats your and the rest of the expats prerogative. I know it's true though as I shop around for all the basic goods everytime I am over in Cyprus and I am astonished at some of the prices on basic food and cleaning products. I like Cyprus even with its many faults and return every year and have no intention of selling my property. The truth is though Cyprus is more expensive than the U.K. and it would seem the rest of Europe.


----------



## Da Funk (Jun 5, 2010)

MacManiac said:


> Has this post replaced a slightly more unreasonable post that I think I saw yesterday? If so, then I am glad as, for a moment, I thought I has strayed onto another forum where irascible responses are the norm.
> 
> Pete beat me to the punch regarding the original survey, but - as I shall not arrive in Cyprus for another 22 days - who knows what we will find? There appears to be a general trend for newly-arrived expats to find things expensive until they are steered in the right direction by those who have lived on the island for years. One of the enormous benefits to being a member of this forum is the incredible help and friendly advice I have received since I joined in January. My wife suggests we hold a party for those who have given so much help, but I suspect we won't be able to afford it with prices as they are.
> 
> ...


Yes of coarse Westminster has been subsidising us third world Scots. Luckily for them they can afford to with the black gold billions they have been sucking dry from Oil companies taxes from the North Sea of the coast of SCOTLAND for the last 30 years


----------



## Da Funk (Jun 5, 2010)

Veronica said:


> It must be wonderful to be able to afford to pay bills for two properties
> I think though that living in Scotland your cost of living would be cheaper than England anyway so perhaps your experience is not actually a true refection of the difference in costs between Cyprus and many areas of the UK.
> Everyone knows that Scotland has much cheaper prices than England and Scotland is feather bedded with many more priveledges than other parts of the UK.


I see my previous post has been deleted as you obviously didn't like the truth or reply. Just for the record I live in Aberdeen the Oil Capitol of Europe which is the 2nd most expensive city to live in the U.K. So your assumption is wrong that Scotland is cheaper cost of living and I think I have a better understanding of that with living there.

As for the sarcastic comment regarding being able to afford the bills that I pay. You have absolutely no idea what my personal financial situation is for you to comment on what I can and cannot afford.


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

There is clearly a member on here who considers himself uncompromisingly right, cannot accept there are differences in circumstances which leads to different opinions and is insistent on having the last word.

I suggest that he is allowed to do so before his prejudices return to insults and damage the good nature of this forum.

Pete


----------



## MacManiac (Jan 25, 2012)

Da Funk said:


> Yes of coarse Westminster has been subsidising us third world Scots. Luckily for them they can afford to with the black gold billions they have been sucking dry from Oil companies taxes from the North Sea of the coast of SCOTLAND for the last 30 years


For Goodness Sake. You sound like my ex-wife. In fact I hope you are not my ex-wife in disguise, wondering how we are able to afford to move to Cyprus. For the sake of harmony, I shall not post what I really feel about your attitude and will ignore any further posts in this thread.


----------



## Pam n Dave (Jun 11, 2007)

This survey is discussing holidays and that is a different kettle of fish to living here.

We still have lots of frozen orange juice from earlier in the year, grapes are dangling from vines about 50 yards away and figs are in the garden. 

There is a whole host of things that we don't need to buy because when in season it is there for the taking. Olives will be harvested soon and the oil with a squeeze of lemon will replace butter on toast and used in salads. There are many more examples of this but the main point here is that the cost of living is reduced.

Surveys are fine but reality is better.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Our Cypriot neighbours have a huge plot with all kinds of fruit and veg which George tends lovingly for hours every day. We are constantly being given bags of produce and have been told to help ourselves to anything we want.
At the moment we are benefitting from his abundant crops of pomegranites, lemons, grapes, figs etc. We are given bottles of olive oil each year when they have had their olives pressed so rarely need to buy that.

Also when out for walks in the hills with our dog we often come back with a boot full of goodies. Last time we had so many grapes in the boot that I made a dozen bottles of grape juice. Another time we were eating cherries for week until they were coming out of our ears.


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

Veronica said:


> Our Cypriot neighbours have a huge plot with all kinds of fruit and veg which George tends lovingly for hours every day. We are constantly being given bags of produce and have been told to help ourselves to anything we want.
> At the moment we are benefitting from his abundant crops of pomegranites, lemons, grapes, figs etc. We are given bottles of olive oil each year when they have had their olives pressed so rarely need to buy that.
> 
> Also when out for walks in the hills with our dog we often come back with a boot full of goodies. Last time we had so many grapes in the boot that I made a dozen bottles of grape juice. Another time we were eating cherries for week until they were coming out of our ears.


We have similar experiences and regularly are given melons and huge amounts of tomatoes from the field below us. Our garden supplies us with figs, nectarines, oranges, copious amounts of grapes and pomegranates although what to do with so many pomegranates remains a mystery! Sadly our plums, pears and pecans haven't done so well this year but our infant olive trees are starting to produce well enough.

Pete


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

I use a lemon squeezer to make pomegranite juice. We would never get round to eating them all.


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

Veronica said:


> I use a lemon squeezer to make pomegranite juice. We would never get round to eating them all.


Electric or hand?

I can't be bothered to eat them - too much work for too little result.

I have made a liqueur by juicing pomegranates by hand, mixing with vodka, letting it mature then adding cinnamon and lemon juice, letting it mature in a cupboard and then forgetting all about it!


Pete


----------



## MacManiac (Jan 25, 2012)

Veronica said:


> If we all bring a bottle of wine and a few nibbles you can easily afford to have a party Eagerly awaiting my invitation


I am sure when we find the right house then a party or parties will be forthcoming. Invitations will be like gold dust ... unless you know the right people.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

PeteandSylv said:


> Electric or hand?
> 
> I can't be bothered to eat them - too much work for too little result.
> 
> ...


I juice them by hand although I do have an electric juicer.
The liqueur sounds yummy, I think I will have a go at making some

As for eating them, our neighbour showed us the easiest way and it isn't too messy or fiddly at all.


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

As given to me:


_The recipe for pomegranate liqueur is: open 6-8 pomegranates removing the white membrane and separating out just the ruby red seeds. (The easiest way is to open the pomegranates and then hit the back of them with a wooden spoon – the seeds just fall out.) Place the seeds in a large gallon jar and pour over 750 ml of vodka. Crush the seeds against the sides of the jar with a wooden spoon. Tighten the lid of the jar and store in a cool dark place for 3-4 weeks.

(It can be drunk now as a pomegranate vodka!)

Then, add a cooled sugar syrup (boil 4 cups. water with 2 cups. sugar for 5 min until all is dissolved), the lemon zest, and one cinnamon stick. Again, replace the lid and store for 3-4 more weeks.

Then ready to decant, strain out the seeds and dispose. You're left with a clear gorgeous ruby red elixir of life!_

In return tell me the eating secret, please.

Pete


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Well as you say the seeds just fall out like that you have found your own secret
Our neighbour told us to cut them into quarters, flip them inside out and then spoon the seeds into a dish. Much easier than the old way of picking them out with a pin like we used to do.


----------



## MacManiac (Jan 25, 2012)

Veronica said:


> Well as you say the seeds just fall out like that you have found your own secret
> Our neighbour told us to cut them into quarters, flip them inside out and then spoon the seeds into a dish. Much easier than the old way of picking them out with a pin like we used to do.


That takes me back a few years. I can remember the picking them out with a pin like it was yesterday - and that must be 45 years ago. Strange how you never forget some things.


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

Veronica said:


> Well as you say the seeds just fall out like that you have found your own secret
> Our neighbour told us to cut them into quarters, flip them inside out and then spoon the seeds into a dish. Much easier than the old way of picking them out with a pin like we used to do.


That's the easy bit. I want the secret of how you can eat them without all the spitting!

Pete


----------

